# Pioneer AVH-X2500BT Head Unit



## badgerxos (Dec 9, 2012)

My 646B comes with a reversing camera, which feeds into a Pioneer AVH-X2500BT head unit installed in a double DIN housing in the centre of the dash.
Rapido did not plug the USB cable into the rear of the unit, they simply provide the cable in a plastic bag. I would like to recify this, but I am a bit nervous about removing the head unit from the dash. I have the keys supplied by Pioneer, but the sockets appear to be hidden behind a flimsy black trim surround, which in turn lies within a dark grey housing.
Any thoughts on how to get access to the sockets without breaking the black trim?
Thanks, Andrew


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Just put a thin screwdriver or rounded knife blade between the unit and the middle of the surround and gently prise it upwards and towards you. It will come off quite easily as it is only held on by two very small mouldings on the main unit.

I have done it a couple of times on my Pioneer without any damage being caused.

Mike


----------



## badgerxos (Dec 9, 2012)

Ahhhhh - I was trying to prise it out from the top, rather than up from the bottom ...
Many thanks Mike, Andrew


----------

